# 08 2.0s no start,radiator fans on, service engine light turns off



## Izic86 (Oct 13, 2014)

I have a 2008 Sentra 2.0S having major electrical issues. When I turn the ignition to the "on" position, about a half second later .....simultaneously the instrument cluster lights dim, service engine soon-abs-airbag lights shut off, radiator fans-parking lights turn on. Car would on crank sometimes when security light turns off but no spark or fuel. Turn signal, wiper, hazards don't work at all. all fuses are ok!! Tried to scan ECU OBD2 scanner came back with link error. Please help me on this issue. I have replaced the Spark plugs, 4 coils,ECU and IPDM-ER/BCM (body control module) and i'm still experiencing the same issues. Ive also tried to perform the Nissan active test which of course didn't do anything.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Well those had an issue with the computers shorting out due to the positive terminal arcing. And since you said the fans come on, sound like what happened.


----------



## Izic86 (Oct 13, 2014)

What would short the computer? I have replaced the computer and ipdm and nothing has changed. All fuses check out good. Wiring checks out ok ! There's also another body control module above the the gas pedal but I'm not sure what the function is for that unit. Anyone have a pic or wiring diagram for ipdm-electricals for 08 Sentra 2.0? Thanks


----------

